

Should People Be Paid to Stay Healthy? - sound
http://roomfordebate.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/14/should-people-be-paid-to-stay-healthy/?hp

======
yummyfajitas
Hmm. Stupid people forget to take their meds, and cause the rest of us to
spend money patching them up. Solution? Pay them to take care of themselves.
It's cheaper than us paying to patch them up.

I propose a different plan. Rather than rewarding people for doing things they
should be doing anyway, we punish them for not doing it. A computerized
pillbox gives people $10 for each pill they take. Instead, why not charge them
$300 for the pillbox (with 30 pills in it) and give them back $10 for each
pill they take? It's cheaper for society, and it correctly internalizes the
costs that these morons inflict on the rest of us.

(If they don't wish to do this, they are of course free to stop forcing the
rest of us to pay for their medicine.)

~~~
iamdave
Natural selection is a much better option than both of the ones proposed.

